# Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum



## naoki (Apr 29, 2016)

I got this one relatively recently (about 1 year ago) from Ooi Leng Sun. It's not a popular one, but I like this kind. The photos with the gray background is taken 3-5 days after opening, and the other is taken around 8-10 days after opening. I think that it will curl back a bit more like the original photo. Here is a link to my blog post (with a couple more photos of details).




Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum on Flickr




Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum on Flickr




Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum on Flickr

The Spirit of Ecstasy (Rolls Royce) kind of thing is happening. It's a cool feature of this species.



Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2016)

interesting, thank-you.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice one! Like it!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2016)

Is this the same flower from the first to the last picture? Your clone is a much darker flower then what I'm accustom to if the first PICs are true.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## JAB (Apr 29, 2016)

Different. I like it. Plus I had no clue you had a blog. Very nice as well Naoki.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Beautifully grown and bloomed..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2016)

naoki said:


> The Spirit of Ecstasy (Rolls Royce) kind of thing is happening. It's a cool feature of this species.


:rollhappy: 
I am starting to really like these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naoki (Apr 29, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Is this the same flower from the first to the last picture? Your clone is a much darker flower then what I'm accustom to if the first PICs are true.



They are from the same plant. The last one was taken under light which isn't great for photography (and it wasn't easy to get decent color), but you are right the first one is a little too much intensification. So it is less intense than the first one.

[Edit] Actually I looked at the photo again on a better monitor, and you were completely right, the first photo had the color quite off. So I adjusted the color a little bit. It is still a touch too warm, though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice photos, naoki.


----------



## troy (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow!!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 29, 2016)

I like it a lot!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2016)

Strong pics of a lovely flower !!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Apr 30, 2016)

Like this one!


----------



## naoki (Sep 26, 2019)

It's been flowering every year, but it did pretty well this year with 4 flowers.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 26, 2019)

Holy cow, what a nice display and what a progress in plant size. Congrats


----------



## Guldal (Sep 26, 2019)

An amazing display! Well grown and congrats on the flowering!

(My sug. unfortunately died after a consecutive mealy bug infestation and then brown rot )


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 26, 2019)

Stunning plant.


----------



## paworsport (Sep 26, 2019)

Marvelous culture and plant. Any tips to share ?


----------



## fibre (Sep 26, 2019)

Absolutely fantastic! Very well done!


----------



## naoki (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you, all. This one seems to be growing well.



paworsport said:


> Marvelous culture and plant. Any tips to share ?



Philippe, I'm not sure. This one seems to grow vigorously (compared to others). It is at the edge of growth tent, so it is probably getting a bit less light (I'm guessing 100micromol/m^2/s or less). Air humidity is high (probably around 80-90%), but I don't water frequently (every 5 days or so, which is probably less than ideal for this plant). I use 30ppmN whatever fertilizer (I think it is either K-Lite or Grow More 30-10-10 and occasionally Fish Emulsion recently) all the time. It is about 27C/15C most of the time (it is in the basement, so there is some yearly fluctuation, but it is small). The potting media is Med. Fir Birk:Sponge Rock (Medium Perlite): feather moss from the backyard: quartz sand:Carquest UltraSorb 100% Diatomaceous Earth = 5:2:2:1:0.5. In the first year I added lime stone chips (much bigger than pebbles) to the bottom of the pot with good growth, but I forgot to do it in 2016 (the last time when I repotted).


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 26, 2019)

impressive display!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2019)

Great progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------

